
Pack Your Bags – Systemd Is Taking You to a New Home - slowhand09
https://hackaday.com/2019/10/16/pack-your-bags-systemd-is-taking-you-to-a-new-home/
======
dickeytk
The idea (portable homes) that I could ssh into a system and have my home
directory come with me (with a personal vim config, shell, gitconfig, etc) on
any newer Linux machine is very exciting

------
exabrial
> user-specific record in form of a JSON file

Can we please not do any more json at the command line? The age of Xml was
terrible enough. Key/value pairs please

------
exabrial
Also for the chicken/egg ssh problem, right now pass hashes are stored outside
of the home dir, why not pubkeys? Openssh has a config point for this right
now

